# Confused about Form 1040 and 1099 with Turbo Tax



## ipodclassic1 (May 31, 2020)

So I filed tax for the first time ever using TurboTax. It imported my Uber information directly from the app to turbo tax for free. I realized the Form was 1040 and not 1099. I already filed it and got my tax return. I read that uber drivers are all using 1099 forms. Why is this? Did I use the right form?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

The Form 1040 is the basic tax return everyone files, whether they have a W2 from an employer or a 1099 for independent contractor income. If TurboTax filed your RETURN for you, it’s probably okay, and the IRS sent you your REFUND. Uber issues a 1099k for ride payments via credit card transactions if they total at least $20,000.
If Uber pays you at least $600 in bonuses and other incentives (not paid by customers) they issue a 1099misc.
Otherwise they report your income to you on the tax information page, which is probably what you imported.
I’m not a tax professional, but that’s my layman’s understanding.


----------



## ipodclassic1 (May 31, 2020)

Older Chauffeur said:


> The Form 1040 is the basic tax return everyone files, whether they have a W2 from an employer or a 1099 for independent contractor income. If TurboTax filed your RETURN for you, it's probably okay, and the IRS sent you your REFUND. Uber issues a 1099k for ride payments via credit card transactions if they total at least $20,000.
> If Uber pays you at least $600 in bonuses and other incentives (not paid by customers) they issue a 1099misc.
> Otherwise they report your income to you on the tax information page, which is probably what you imported.
> I'm not a tax professional, but that's my layman's understanding.


Thanks that clears it up a bit. So I don't need to worry about 1099 then I'm assuming? I just haven't read any uber drivers that had to use the 1040. Yeah so based on what you said, I didn't get the 1099 because i didn't make 20,000. which is true. I only made 8000 dollars.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

ipodclassic1 said:


> Thanks that clears it up a bit. So I don't need to worry about 1099 then I'm assuming? I just haven't read any uber drivers that had to use the 1040. Yeah so based on what you said, I didn't get the 1099 because i didn't make 20,000. which is true. I only made 8000 dollars.


Yes in easy terms 1040 is what gets filed. 1099 is just a statement of earnings to use to fill out form 1040.


----------



## ipodclassic1 (May 31, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> Yes in easy terms 1040 is what gets filed. 1099 is just a statement of earnings to use to fill out form 1040.


So people who has 1099 need to file 1040 as well. I see


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

ipodclassic1 said:


> So people who has 1099 need to file 1040 as well. I see


Yes everyone with an income needs to file a 1040


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

So the form 1040 is what you file to the irs, the form 1099 and w-2 are what you receive for your income. You then use your 1099 and w-2 to create a 1040. If you filled it in right with turbo tax you are fine, though if it’s your first time you should pay turbo tax the extra money and have a consultant review everything. Well worth it since you seem confused, they would of explained this to you also


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Don't forget the Schedule C.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Don't forget the Schedule C.


That's created from 1099 and w-2 and deductions and more, irs has so many forms it ain't funny


----------

